# Koi hat dicke Beule



## linda (14. Mai 2010)

Kann mir bitte jemand einen Rat geben. Mein Koi hat seit einigen Tagen eine dicke Beule am seitlichen Bauch, die von Tag zu Tag größer wird. Bauchwassersucht oder Laichverhärtung schliesse ich eher aus, da er keine weiteren Symtome dafür hat. Er frisst, schliesst sich den anderen Fischen an und man hat nicht das Gefühl, das es ihm nicht gut geht. Aber wie gesagt, die Beule wächst ständig. Was kann ich tun. Und vor allem, weiss jemand, was das sein kann??


----------



## Testpilot (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koi hat dicke Beule*

Tierarzt?

Fisch - Reha - Zentrum - Nord
Tierarzt Thomas Mack
Telefon: 04174-712426 (ab 20:00Uhr); auch telefonische Hilfestellung
Lindenstraße 12 , 
21435 Stelle 
Telefon: 04174-593484


----------

